# Books - updated list 2



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Updated list of books for sale. The ones at the top are new offerings added since the list the other day. All books are in good condition unless otherwise noted. Media mail shipping is extra and it's always less when more ship together. Please pm if you have any questions or want a shipping quote. I also will take offers on multiples so don't be shy. Please mention the book # when pm'ing. Thank you for looking.


*The Gemstone Identifier* by Walter W. Greenbaum, G.G. 184 page softcover. "A professional's simple techniques for telling what kid of gem a stone is - or isn't. Learn about the characteristics of natural stones, synthetics and imitations: shapes, color, inclusions, hardness, cuts....you will be able to distinguish between a ruby and a spinel, an emerald and a green tourmaline, a blue sapphire and a piece of glass..." from the front and rear covers. $5
*Pictures of the Civil War Period in North Carolina* by D. L. Corbitt. Published by the State Department of Archives and History, Raleigh, NC in 1958. The cover is rubbed and worn with a name written at the top. Illustrated with glossy black-and-white photographs. Several of the pictures have red markings on them. Nice vintage piece $5
*Civil War Pictures* by D. L. Corbitt and Elizabeth W. Wilborn. Published by the State Department of Archives and History, Raleigh, NC in 1967. 87 page softcover. There is a fold out map in the back showing N.C in 1861-1865 that lists the principal forts, towns, railroads and engagements fought in the state during the Civil War. $5
*Indian Wars in North Carolina 1663-1763* by E. Lawrence Lee. Published by the Carolina Charter Tercentenary Commission, Raleigh , CN, 1963. 94 page paper covered booklet. $8
*1861-1865 Civil War Centennial: Dedicated to the memory of the Union and Confederate soldiers and sailors who fought in the War Between the States* - small 23 page pamphlet with a chronology of the war in the back, it's heavily foxed and rubbed. There is a blurb on the back by Bruce Catton titled "The War That Marks Us". $3 – take all these Civil War items for $18
*Colour Schemes for Modern Interiors* - Published by Julius Hoffman, Stuttgart, Germany, 1923, First Edition, 4to (11 3/4" tall). Hardback, not paginated, 120 plates. 120 Beautiful color plates by various architects, mostly German. Long out of print. A really cool decorating and design idea book. $15
*Gulf Coast Country an American Folkways Book* by Hodding Carter and Anthony Ragusin and edited by Erskine Caldwell. First edition , 1951. Inscribed by Hodding Carter on the title page. 247 page hardback with dust jacket in Good/fair condition. Green cloth binding with black and gold text on the spine and a blind stamp decoration on the front. Light bumping and wear to the corners and edges. The dust jacket is price clipped and has chips and tears around all the edges and folds and has some fading on the spine. $10
*Flemings Lumber Calculator *- Self-published, Montgomery, AL, 1908, First Edition, 639 page hardback in very good condition. Gold colored cloth with black text on the front and the spine. Rectangle in size and with the pages printed on gold colored paper. Some scratching and rubbing to the cover with some loss of cloth on the edges. The corners and edges are bumped and lightly frayed. The page opposite the title page is just starting to pull loose from the binding. Tabbed interface for the lumber sizes. This book is "An accurate and reliable assistant to Lumbermen, Inspectors and Saw Mill Men. Computations by quarter inches give total number of feet in any number of pieces, fractions included, to 4 points beyond the decimal, from 1 inch x 1 inch x 1 inch long, and up, to 20 inches x 20 inches x 100 feet long." Page 639 is the Estimated Weights of Kiln-Dried Yellow Pine Lumber in Long Leaf and Short Leaf. The last two pages in the book are advertisements. One is for the Universal Adding Machine Company and the other the printer of the book The Stone Printing and Manufacturing Co. Scare volume, long out of print. I know I’m asking a lot but I am listing this book here because I suspect there are people on the site that might be interested in this lumber book. $45
*Ruidoso Country* by Frank Mangan. 1994. First Edition - 191 page hardback with dust jacket. Author signed and dated inscription on the title page. Filled with black-and-white and color photographs of Ruidoso from the early days until shortly before publication. Includes photos of the ski areas, landscapes, the Mescalero Apaches, and much more. $10
*United States Army in the Korean War: Truce Tent and Fighting Front* by Walter G. Hermes. Published by the office of the Chief of Military History, United States Army, Washington, D.C., 1988. 571 page hardback in very good condition. Illustrated with many photographs and maps. There are 5 fold-out maps in the back of the book. $10
*United States Army in the Korean War: South to the Naktong, North to the Yalu (June-November 1950)* by Roy E. Appleman. Published by the Center of Military History, United States Army, Washington, D.C., 1992. 813 page hardback in very good condition. Illustrated with many photographs and maps, plus 9 fold-out maps within the pages. $10
*United States Army in the Korean War: Ebb and Flow - November 1950-July 1951* by Billy G. Mossman. Published by the Center of Military History, United States Army, Washington, D.C., 1990. Stated First Printing. 551 page hardback in very good condition. Illustrated with many photographs and maps. $10 – or take all 3 of the Korean War books for $25
*Compendium of the Confederacy : An Annotated Bibliography of Books, Pamphlets, Serials – Two volume set* Compiled by John H. Wright and published by Broadfoot Publishing, Wilmington, NC, 1989, First Edition. Hardbacks with gray cloth boards and gilt text on the front and spine. 1325 pages total. Light foxing on the edges of the pages and the cover are lightly soiled. Overall, very good condition. $20 for the set
*Miss Nan: Beloved Rebel* by Margaret Lyons Smith. Signed and inscribed by the author on the first page. 467 page hardback with dust jacket. First edition, 1986. “Miss Nan... is basically the true story of a young girl during the period of our country’s history – 1855-1867.” Nan was from a farm near Rogersville, Tennessee and went to college in Asheville NC, She was a “true-blue Rebel and used her influence to encourage the young men of the community to join the army of The Confederate States of America… Only through God’s help was she able to accept the Lost Cause of The Confederacy”. Letters and memorabilia in this book are authentic copies of excerpts from her diary. $10
*Farmers' Bulletin 447 - BEES* by E. F. Phillips, Ph. D., Published by the U.S. Department of Agriculture, 1916. The paper is age toned and there are a few stains on the cover and one on the bottom of the front cover that goes to about page 12. A nice piece of vintage info on raising bees in 1916. $4
*P.D.Q. by Crescent Software* - Published/copyright 1989, by Ethan Winer and Crescent Software. 167 page spiral bound manual. Includes a two sided sheet titled "Quick BASIC Errors by Number". $3
*Your First BASIC Program* by Rodnay Zaks – vintage 1983 published by SYBEX. Oversized softcover. $3 – or take both of these vintage BASIC programming books for $5
*A Game of Thrones* - 1st book in the series – 694 page hardback w/dust jacket. Nice book. $6
*A Storm of Swords* – the 3rd book in the series. 973 page oversized softcover. $5 – both GoT books for $10
*The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide - 6 stories* by Douglas Adams. 815 page hardback with dust jacket. Complete and Unabridged. The stories include: The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy; The Restaurant at the End of the Universe; Life, the Universe and Everything; So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish; Mostly Harmless; and the bonus story of Young Zaphod Plays It Safe. $6
*Sgt. Grit’s Newsletter Volume 1* – USMC Marine Corps book written for Marines and by Marines – 172 page softcover. $4
*Sgt. Grit’s Newsletter Volume 2* – USMC Marine Corps book written for Marines and by Marines - 326 page softcover. $5
The following is an updated list showing what I have left of the original post from the other day – some prices have been lowered

23.* Successful Wood Book: How to choose, use, and finish every kind of wood* by Rachel Bard. Hardback w/dust jacket. $3*
*24. *Radial Saw and Bench Power Tool Know* How from Sears/Craftsman. Softcover in very good condition. $4
25. *Carpentry: Remodeling: Framing & Installing Doors & Windows, Removing & Building Walls.* From the Black & Decker Home Improvement Library. 128 page oversized softcover in good condition. $3
26. *Indians of the Americas* by the National Geographic Society. 431 page hardback with dust jacket. Full of black-and-white and color pages. $3
27. *Willow Basket-work* by A. G. Knock. 53 page paper covered booklet. 1953 edition. Nice vintage copy. $3
28.* Textile Handbook*. Published by the American Home Economics Association, 1967 printing. Explains textile fibers, finishes, and much more. $2
29.* Wool Stitchery* by Osma Gallinger Tod. Classic Embroidery book. Small hardback w/dust jacket. $5
30.* Needlepoint Designs* from American Indian Art by Nora Cammann. Larger hardback w/dust jacket. 20 designs – price lowered $3
31.* Navaho Weaving: Its Technic and its History* by Charles Avery Amsden. Hardback, ex library. The end pages have foldouts of native designs and there’s a large pull out in the front. Excellent introduction to Navaho (Navajo) weaving. Price lowered a bit - $8
32. *Lot of 5 craft booklets* – The Workbasket Home and Needlecraft, Nov 1948; The Workbasket Home and Needlecraft, Dec 1948; STAR BOOK #81 Edgings (crocheted, tatted, and hair pin lace); I Taught Myself Crochet published by Boyle and Weaving: The How-to for Those who Want To – A variety of fun and easy weaving projects – lamp shades to beach bag to chairs – price lowered - all 5 for $3
33.* One skein: 30 Quick Projects to Knit and Crochet* by Leigh Radford. 128 page softcover in very good condition. $4
34.* Big Book of Knitting* by Katharina Buss. 239 page oversized hardback with dust jacket. Very good condition. $4
35. *Knitting Simple Sweaters from Luxurious Yarns* by Marilyn Saitz Cohen. 128 page oversized hardback with dust jacket. Very Good condition. $4
36. *Senior Girl Scout Handbook*, first impression 1963. $3
37. *The Best of James Herriot: The Favorite Stories of One of the Most Beloved Writers of Our Time, The Complete Edition,* updated and Expanded. Large Hardback w/dust jacket. $10. This is most, if not all, of the stories from the four volumes of the All Creatures Great and Small series. (as a side note, if you remember the British series from the 70s or 80s, you may like to know that the British are remaking the series. Lets just hope it's as good as the original)
38. *Don Quixote 2 Volumes*. Book numbers 385 and 386 of the Everymans Library series, 1947. Very nice small hardbacks. $7 for the set
39. *Atlas Shrugged* by Ayn Rand. Centennial Edition. Hardback with dust jacket. Ex-library copy but in real nice shape. $5
40. *Coastal Fishing in the Carolinas: From Surf, Pier, and Jetty* by Robert J. Goldstein. 3rd edition, softcover. Like new. $3
41. *Tom Dooley* by Thomas W. Ferguson. Small 22 page pamphlet/booklet that tells the “true” story of Tom Dooley and Laura Foster. The authors father was alive and living in the area at the time of this tragedy and this is the store that he told his son – Tom’s home was in Ferguson, NC. $3
42. *I Dreamed Last Night I Seen Daddy* by Leon Autrey. Signed by the author. Cowboy Poetry in a small paperback that is in near fine condition. $5
43. *A Snake in the Bathtub and Other Stories* by Curt Brummett. Signed by the author. Cowboy humor in a small paperback in near fine condition. Small stain spot on the bottom left corner. $5
44. *My Dog’s A Democrat *by Curt Brummett. Signed and inscribed by the author. Cowboy humor in a small paperback in nar fine condition. $5 – or take all 3 of the cowboy poetry and humor for $10
45. *Plowin’ Out the Corners by Uncle Zeb *– by Carl C. Wood. 84 page softcover in good condition. Signed and inscribed by the author. At one time Mr. Wood had a newspaper column in West Texas that was sayings and philosophical tidbits. This is a compilation of those thoughts. $2
46. *Stocking Up – How to Preserve the Foods You Grow Naturally* by the editors of Organic Gatdening and Farming. This is the revised and expanded edition from 1977. 532 page hardback with a dust jacket. The book is in good condition while the dust jacket is torn and tattered on the edged. This was my backup copy but I really don’t need two. $5
47. *Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables*. Softcover, like new. $4
48. *Rick Bayless’s Mexican Kitchen – Capturing the Vibrant Flavors of a World-Class Cuisine*. 448 page hardback with dust jacket. Like new. Price lowered $4
49. ******* Grub “I’d Kill for Meatloaf!” Bilingual Cookbook – An expatriate’s guide to gastronomic survival in exotic & bountiful Mexico*. By Vivien Kern. 143 page spiral bound paperback in good condition. $4
50. *Storey’s Basic Country Skills – A Practical Guide to Self-Reliance* by John and Martha Storey. 564 page oversized softcover in very good condition. $5
51. *The Pink House* by Nelia Gardner White. Vintage 1950 novel with a really pretty dust jacket. $3
52. *Music Paper Notebook – Ukulele, Mandolin, Banjo, Bass, Chord & Tablature*. This is a 100 page book of blank lined paper for writing musical notes. There are a few pages with pencil notes written on already. Also included is a laminated mini chart with Mandolin Chords. $3
53. *Best Loved American Folk Songs* by Johnny and Alan Lomax. 5th printing, 1947. 407 Oversized hardback. The cover is faded and worn. $3
54. *Star Wars: The Jedi Path – A Manual for Students of the Force*. Copyright by LucasFilms, 2011. 160 page hardback in very good condition with a bit of rubbing on the very outer edges of the cover. $2
55. *Aeronautical Dictionary published by NASA*. 1959 hardback. Ex-lib copy from White Sands Missile Base in NM. $3
56. *Algebraic Geometry: Introduction to Schemes* by I. G. Macdonald. 113 page softcover. The cover is a bit worn. $3
57. *A Course in Probability Theory* by Kai Lai Chung. 1968, first edition. Hardback. $3
58. *Medical Latin and Greek* by Mignonette Spilman. 1957 edition. Oversized softcover. $3

Thank you for looking.
featherbottoms


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Do you still have #37?


----------

